# Insulated shipping boxes



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone know where I can get these in Toronto?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Canada Corals has them


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Uline......


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Or you could just buy enough corals so that they have to give you a box instead of bags.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Canada Corals has them


they do? for sale? it's not on their website.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Uline......


thanks... it's in burlington though.. quite a track.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> they do? for sale? it's not on their website.


They had them available last time I was there about last month. Its not listed on their website. 
Call them and inquire about it. I believe a small one was $9 or something for the insulated foam container + box.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> thanks... it's in burlington though.. quite a track.


Brampton. Mississauga Rd. and 407.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> They had them available last time I was there about last month. Its not listed on their website.
> Call them and inquire about it. I believe a small one was $9 or something for the insulated foam container + box.





BIGSHOW said:


> Brampton. Mississauga Rd. and 407.


Oh kewl. thanks very much guys.

Dave, hope your build is about finished. haven't seen a recent update yet I don't think.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Oh kewl. thanks very much guys.
> 
> Dave, hope your build is about finished. haven't seen a recent update yet I don't think.


np buddy. If you were closer to Hamilton I would tell you to just pop by as I have a cooler for everysize

Just about finished. Drywall and mudding is done, need to paint and tile the floors. Been swamped with massive shipments of coral so I have had no time.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You can also make them yourself with rigid Styrofoam insulation. I do it all the time.


----------

